# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Database Automation

## interrupth

I am new to SQL Server and Power Shell but I have a series of DBA tasks that I need to automate in order to run a certain payment calculation script. The DBA tasks include Database backup, revoking users off the database, killing certain server and DB processes, restoring and allowing users to access the system again.

I would greatly appreciate it, if anyone could let me know what are the best available technologies to do the same.

We are currently running sql server 2000 and looking to upgrade to 2005.

----------


## rmiao

You can schedule to run them as sql jobs in sql agent, and can build maintenance plan for db backup.

----------


## interrupth

rmiao thanks, 

But to ensure no other scheduled background data related activities or tasks occur on the database whilst the calculation takes place, the SQL Server Agent should be stopped.

So I need an alternative way to automate the tasks

----------


## rmiao

You can start sql agent once done withcalculation, or run sql script in windows task scheduler.

----------

